# Glock Has Unveiled a Pistol Barely Larger Than the Palm of Your Hand



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Glock Has Unveiled a Pistol Barely Larger Than the Palm of Your Hand


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Kinda old news... been out since Feb/March.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

????????


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sig Sauer also has a "fits in the hand" model --- P238(.380)
P238

Sig Sauer also has a small 9mm --- P938
P938


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Kinda old news... been out since Feb/March.


Sorry, just came a cross the article and there was no date on it. Thought the model sounded familiar. (Not a glock person myself)


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No biggie... thought maybe they were announcing a Glock Derringer 2 or 4 shot, lol.

Had me excited for a minute.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually, the story says the G43 is the smallest from Glock, but that distinction goes to the G42.


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

Its like a baby Glock.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

I 've got a 43 . Really, really like it!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My wife was shopping for her first handgun, the salesmen tried to sell her a glock 43. Or the M&P .
My wife loved BOTH guns. The sales people , in my mind are pushing a product without even asking the consumer their experience with a very delicate platform ,,, that has a much better chance of producing an unintentional discharge verses ever needing the gun in a defensive situation.

I handed my wife a revolver, cocked the hammer back, and told her to carry this revolver with the hammer cocked,,,just keep your finger off the trigger. She said that was a very dangerous way to carry a gun,lol. 
A DAO STRIKER Fired handgun is very close or almost the same.... Especially after we start recommending changing the springs to lesson the trigger pull. 


.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Had a G42 (smaller than the G43) Sold it because I have a Ruger LCP which is great for POCKET CARRY (Neither the G42 or G43 make a decent pocket carry)


----------

